# Stuffed Pork Loin



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoked a Pork loin, stuffed with honey ham, Mozzarella, Provolone, and a bit of Broccolli. Rubbed with Wolfe rub, used Hickory and Pear wood for smoke.
Also did some Salmon coated with honey and Maple syrup.
I had one rack of those Danish ribs left so I threw those on too.
The pork came out very juicy  , not dry at all and most of the cheese stayed in instead of leaking out  .
The ribs were okay, did the 211 method, I just don't care for them.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good Puff.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good to me.  I have done the loin with spinach.  How was the broccolli?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh yeah!  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Mmm MMMM! Now that there is some breakfast ... lunch? dinner?


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good Puffy.  Thanks for asking me what cheese to use and then not using either of them.  Just kidding buddy.  It all looks good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney is the Southern King of Cheese.  He brought some real stinky stuff to SOTB.

  I know I've said this a thousand times, but I'm gonna make one
of those soon!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney is the Southern King of Cheese.  He brought some real stinky stuff to SOTB.




It was Manchego cheese and it didn't stink!  The smell was Finney, not the cheese.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

I could have swore he made it in his shoe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I could have swore he made it in his shoe.



He did, that was our secret ingredient in the toast points.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

That boy has some award winning smelly feet!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That boy has some award winning smelly feet!


So now we know what killed his imaginary friends. :lmao:


----------



## oompappy (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good Puff!!! 
That stuffed pork loin is always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

That Manchego is some good cheese. =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice lunch Puffy boy! Too bad you didn't have a slideshow! 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice lunch Puffy boy! Too bad you didn't have a slideshow! 8-[


Slide shows ar soooo last week.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks bbq buddies  
Chris I looked for the cheese's you mentioned at the (super market  )
I couldn't find them, so I bought the bag 'o' shredded cheese  .

Bill the grill dude, I couldn't even taste the brocolli, I put it in for color :!: 




You guy's used Finney's foot cheese at SOTB, I am impressed and   .
Now the secret's come out 
 8-[


Slideshow to follow :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thanks bbq buddies
> Chris I looked for the cheese's you mentioned at the (super market  )
> I couldn't find them, so I bought the bag 'o' shredded cheese  .
> 
> ...


Foot cheese was last year.  Part of our first place "AB" win.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that have been....."FF"?


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finney's feet #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Stay on topic please


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2006)

Ditto.  Please.  Cooking sections have gotten off topic too much lately imho.


----------

